# The neighbourhood has decided to paint the flat



## nuevaxaki

Hello all,

I need a translation in Chinese and I don't have any idea of this language, but I have to comunicate something to my new neighbours who doesn't speak my language, so that I ask you if you are so kind to translate the following:

The neighbourhood has decided to paint the flat on 18 and 19 April. If any neighbour not participate, has to pay 220€ euros (the corresponding to the amount that we would have to pay in case of contracting a painter)


----------



## Sayaka

can you explain a bit more about the sentence inside the parentheses? why a 220 euros is needed if they do not participate?


----------



## nuevaxaki

of course and thank you Sayaka. 

There was a meeting with all the neighbours (excepting 2 or 3), and we decided that we will paint the flat by ourselves, and if any of us wouldn't help, he/she would have to pay the equivalent of the budged we get of a painter.

I have to write a note for all the neighbours notifying about the result of the meeting and there is a Chinese neighbour who doens't understand our language.


----------



## Sayaka

ok, just wait a while, let me translate it for you. Do you want it in simplified chinese characters or in traditional one?


----------



## BODYholic

nuevaxaki said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I need a translation in Chinese and I don't have any idea of this language, but I have to comunicate something to my new neighbours who doesn't speak my language, so that I ask you if you are so kind to translate the following:
> 
> The neighbourhood has decided to paint the flat on 18 and 19 April. If any neighbour not participate, has to pay 220€ euros (the corresponding to the amount that we would have to pay in case of contracting a painter)



From your original text, I am under the impression that those who participate do not need to fork out a single dime! Is that what you meant?

Or do you mean everyone has to contribute 220e regardless of participation?


----------



## nuevaxaki

Well, your question have left me speechless. I don't have idea, so please, the most comprehensible.


----------



## nuevaxaki

BODYholic said:


> From your original text, I am under the impression that those who participate do not need to fork out a single dime! Is that what you meant?
> 
> Or do you mean everyone has to contribute 220e regardless of participation?


 

I'm sorry but I don't understand very well you (my English isn't quite good). What I mean is that the professional painter sent us a budget of 2860€, and we decided to paint ourselves, but the neighbour who wants not to do it, has to pay the 286 of its part as if the painter would have painted. (We want not to work only some of the 13 neighbours, and some of them have the flat painted free and doing anything). I have made the same advertising in Spanish too, this is for everybody and it has been decided between the majority of the neighbours (because there are peoople who has adviced that they want not or can not help)


----------



## Sayaka

Some more info is needed to make a precise translation. Is it a building which has many individual flats? And which part of the building is going to be painted? Thank you!


----------



## nuevaxaki

I couldn't imaging it could be so difficult, but thank you very much for your time!

Yes, it's a building with individual flats and we will paint the inside walls and the handrail.


----------



## Sayaka

nuevaxaki said:


> I'm sorry but I don't understand very well you (my English isn't quite good). What I mean is that the professional painter sent us a budget of 2860€, and we decided to paint ourselves, but the neighbour who wants not to do it, has to pay the 286 of its part as if the painter would have painted. (We want not to work only some of the 13 neighbours, and some of them have the flat painted free and doing anything). I have made the same advertising in Spanish too, this is for everybody and it has been decided between the majority of the neighbours (because there are peoople who has adviced that they want not or can not help)



this confuses me again...
1. the painter sent you a budget of 2860€ to paint all the flats, right?
2. about 13 neighbors DO NOT want to paint by themselves, and so they need to pay for the professional painter to paint for them, right?


----------



## Sayaka

nuevaxaki said:


> I couldn't imaging it could be so difficult, but thank you very much for your time!
> 
> Yes, it's a building with individual flats and we will paint the inside walls and the handrail.



Actually it is not that difficult, but since you have limited information provided, we can't translate it clearly.


----------



## nuevaxaki

No, It's only a flat with 13 neighbours.

In a meeting we decided to get a budget from a painter to paint the walls. This budget has to be divided between the 13 neighbours. If any neighbour wants not to paint, he has to pay to the community the part that he would have had to pay to the painter (because other neightbour will have to make his job)


----------



## nuevaxaki

I'm sorry, there has been a big mistake from me. I don't mean a flat, I mean the building!! Excuse me.


----------



## Sayaka

nuevaxaki said:


> No, It's only a flat with 13 neighbours.
> 
> In a meeting we decided to get a budget from a painter to paint the walls. This budget has to be divided between the 13 neighbours. If any neighbour wants not to paint, he has to pay to the community the part that he would have had to pay to the painter (because other neightbour will have to make his job)



That means if the neighbors who do not want to paint by themselves, they would need to pay a sum of 220 euros, and other neighbors will paint for them, is that right?


----------



## nuevaxaki

Yes! that's right


----------



## Sayaka

ok I get what you mean now, and a final question: they should pay the money to whom? I need to state that there, or otherwise they don't know how/where to pay the sum, thank you.


----------



## nuevaxaki

Well, they have to pay it to the community account or to the president of the building, but I assume that they must now it.


----------



## Sayaka

Here is the translation:

*鄰居們已開會決定於4月18及19兩天進行內牆油漆工程，工程由單位住戶個別負責，若不參與此計劃的住戶，請支付220元歐羅的聘請油漆工人費用，多謝合作。*

Meanings in English:
After a meeting the neighbors has decided that the building would undergo an inside-wall painting work on 18 and 19 April by the flat owners themselves. Anyone who do not want to participate please pay a sum of 220 euros for painter commission fee. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Sayaka

if your Chinese neighbors come from Taiwan, Hongkong or Singapore, just use the above translation directly. If they are from mainland China, use the Simplified Chinese version here:

*邻居们已开会决定于4月18及19两天进行内墙油漆工程，工程由单位住户个别负责，若不参与此计划的住户，请支付220元欧罗的聘请油漆工人费用，多谢合作。

*


----------



## nuevaxaki

I don't know their procedence. I'll writte both options. Thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## Sayaka

nuevaxaki said:


> I don't know their procedence. I'll writte both options. Thank you very much for your help!!



That's good. 
If the meaning is not what you want pls tell me, I will correct it for you. And you are welcome!


----------



## DavidCornell

Euro难道不是“欧元”吗？至少在普通话里我没听说过“欧罗”，这是哪里的称呼？ 刚才wiki了一下，看来这个“欧罗”是粤语里的称呼，普通话和国语都没有这么称呼的。



Sayaka said:


> if your Chinese neighbors come from Taiwan, Hongkong or Singapore, just use the above translation directly. If they are from mainland China, use the Simplified Chinese version here:
> 
> *邻居们已开会决定于4月18及19两天进行内墙油漆工程，工程由单位住户个别负责，若不参与此计划的住户，请支付220元欧罗的聘请油漆工人费用，多谢合作。
> 
> *


----------

